# Just a goofy patio cover



## ICE (Jan 5, 2012)

It's not a thread worth much time but I thought a few of you might get a kick out of the post base.  A talented handyman built this.  If he knew what to do, he could turn out some nice work.

















Here's another patio cover with a walk-on deck.  They called for final inspection.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jan 6, 2012)

creative, to say the least.  I assume these blocks are prohibited in your ETJ too?  In my ETJ, we are still facing a culture where PL-400 is regarded as the world's foremost up-lift connector for deck and covered porch posts.


----------



## brudgers (Jan 6, 2012)

Not to say it meets code, but there isn't much uplift on a pergola. Seismic is another matter


----------



## ICE (Jan 6, 2012)

This all started at the neighbors house.  They were getting a new roof and a reputable roofing contractor replaced the patio cover which is about 400 sq. ft.  The contractor is only licensed for roofing and made some major mistakes, one of which was not getting a permit.  Well I can't let roofers get carried away with building stuff so I wrote them up.  Then the guy next door hires a Home Depot handyman to build this.

Of course, the first homeowner is curious about whether the second homeowner needs a permit for the open lattice patio cover.  My first inclination is to say no and let them demo the patio cover without a permit.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 6, 2012)

I may not have a pergola to stand on, but I would call it a structure having to meet set backs. I have a rule of thumb that if its above your head and it can give you a boo boo if it falls, you might need a permit?

Sounds kinda like something Jeff Foxworthy would say?

"If your 4x4 pick-up cost more than your house, you might be a redneck"?  

pc1


----------



## peach (Jan 8, 2012)

looks like they at least tried to pretty up the post bases with stone?

Like the second deck... no problem accessing the tile roof!


----------

